# US Router in UK



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all. First post so bear with me. 
I've been wanting a fixed base router for a good long while and struggled in my search. I eventually found a PorterCable 892 which sounded just great. 
The only problem is our supply is 240V and yours in the US is 120V. I figured I would just buy a step-down transformer and off I go - so I bought the router on ebay for what I believe is a good price.

Once bought I started digging around and it turns out I will have problems because of the difference in frequency between UK (50Hz) and US (60Hz).

Does anyone have any idea of how I can get around it and make it work in the UK?
Hope someone can help otherwise I have just wasted money. Darn my impulsive buying!

Thanks for any help.
Matt.

(BTW, the router will be installed into my router table)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Matt

I would suggest you put it back on eBay for sale and just get one that will work for you in the 240 volt.. without the need for a step-down transformer..  just more money down the tube ...




I would suggest you get a Triton..  they come in the 240 volt, also use the UK listing on eBay that will help you find the right one..

========

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BOSCH...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122

=======




IncredibleMrT said:


> Hi all. First post so bear with me.
> I've been wanting a fixed base router for a good long while and struggled in my search. I eventually found a PorterCable 892 which sounded just great.
> The only problem is our supply is 240V and yours in the US is 120V. I figured I would just buy a step-down transformer and off I go - so I bought the router on ebay for what I believe is a good price.
> 
> ...


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
Thanks for that. I got the PC because it was a fixed base and buying from the US gets me a much better machine for my money than I can ever hope to get from the UK. 
I'm sat here not scouring the web and reading a lot of contradictary tales. Some say it will work just fine, others say I might get a 20% reduction in speed but more torque, while others say it just won't work at all and will just get hot before going pop.

I've already contacted the seller and asked if I can cancel while I do more research - I don't hold out much hope that he will see things my way ;-)

BTW, the router I bought was found on the UK listing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Mr. T

All I can say I have my share of door stops off eBay 


======



IncredibleMrT said:


> Hi Bob,
> Thanks for that. I got the PC because it was a fixed base and buying from the US gets me a much better machine for my money than I can ever hope to get from the UK.
> I'm sat here not scouring the web and reading a lot of contradictary tales. Some say it will work just fine, others say I might get a 20% reduction in speed but more torque, while others say it just won't work at all and will just get hot before going pop.
> 
> ...


----------



## H. Phillip (Mar 30, 2008)

*YOur router for use in UK*

well. form my past experience listening to too many poeple, I'd say that call the manufacturer of the router you bought and asked them for advise. If anything goes wrong then you can hold them responsible. After all they designed it so they should know the answer. Just i,agine that you took someone advise and then router burns, the who are yougoing to blame now?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mr T and welcome to the forums

I look at it like this,,, if you had a high performance racing engine designed to burn a high octane gas and run it on low octane what would happen. Yes it would work,,,, but will not give the performance or the expected life it should have.

Just my two cents.


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Check Twice, I agree whole-heartedly but for my money I have a vastly superior (in every way) router that I ever would have found in the UK market. So, if it runs a little under it's true potential it still has to be better that what other rubbish I could have bought for such a bargain price over here.

I just need to know that it will work. Ideally as close to how it would operate over in the States.

fingers crossed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the particular router and you didn't state it's wattage, which is what determines the size, therefore the cost of an auto transformer which is what you would use, as distinct from a double wound one. Apart from the slower speed there would be a slight increase in operating temperature which for hobby use would be of no significance. The question really is, "is the combined cost of the router and transformer still a VERY attractive proposition" Only you can be the judge of that. Just be assured that with a SUITABLE transformer the router WILL work fine.


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks you Harry, it pleases me to hear a positive!

I'm not sure of the router's wattage. It just states that it is a 2.25HP [email protected] drawing 12amp. Now, going back to electrical principles from years long ago in academia I think wattage is VxI which would give something around 1440 Watts. Actually that seems low for what the router is. Just gone a 'google convert' and it says 2.25 HP is equivalent to 1677 watts.
Here's a link to the actual machine :
Well I tried pasting a url but apparently you can't unless you've posted more than 10 times?!??! Strange?!

Let's see if I can be a little creative - you will have to mangle it a little but if you go to www_dot_deltaportercable_dot_com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=11089



Cost of the transformer is not an issue - I have one already. If you are convinced I should have no real problems then that sounds good. 

Cheers
Matt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a link

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/Tools.aspx

In order to post a url just drop the URL call ,like below

deltaportercable.com/Products/Tools.aspx

======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your calculations are correct, except that the start up current is far higher, this requires a fairly hefty transformer, what is the VA rating of the one you have?


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Harry, I have just tried posting a link to a similar 3kva transformer but fell foul or forum law. Honestly, people like me eh? I've slapped my wrists.

Anyway, in short - 3kva!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3kva Links

http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_transformer_installation_basics/
http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-42-317-2265-3kva-transformer.asp?iCategoryID1=317
http://www.elec-toolbox.com/usefulinfo/xfmr-3ph.htm


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

3kVA................NO PROBLEM, plug it in and away you go! Make sure the earth pin is grounded. Take some shots of your first project.


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheers Harry, thanks for your time. Now I just need to check over how the US router will rewired into a UK 110v plug.

Cheers all.
Matt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

Links below

US Patent 5936828 - 110 volt to 200 volt adaptor
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5936828.html

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Star-St..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0ZJ32AWX0K22D9H1NKPT
http://www.amazon.com/Power-Converter-220-110-Volt/dp/B000A1QKSU
http://www.amazon.com/adapter-50W-v...1L6PHCSD8N9N/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000AMFNH8
http://www.amazon.com/Recoton-ADF1650-Wattage-Travel-Converter/dp/B000028F42/ref=pd_sim_e_2

======


----------



## IncredibleMrT (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for those Bob but I fear they are the wrong way around - they seem to be to use a UK appliance on a US mains system. I want a US gizmo to plug into our mains. Also, travel adapters don't have a high enough power rating do they? I just assumed that if I plugged a router drawing approx 1500 watts into a travel adapter rated for on 50 or so watts then it'll soon give up.
Am I wrong?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Recoton ADF1650 50/1600W Dual Wattage Travel Converter

http://www.amazon.com/Recoton-ADF1650-Wattage-Travel-Converter/dp/B000028F42/ref=pd_sim_e_2
http://www.amazon.com/Recoton-ADF16...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1221853487&sr=1-66


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mr T

If you require to convert 240V 50hz to 115V 60hz, you may want to check this out.

http://www.welectronics.com/transformer.shtml

May help, not real familiar with the difference hz but when I was little I could actually see a light bulb flicker. We at that time used 25hz and then we (goverment) decide to go 60hz, setting the standard for our country.

Good luck


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There really is no substitute for cutting off the plug and fitting one of your 13amp ring main plugs with a 15 amp fuse. I don't know what colour code is used on your router but if you have an ohms meter check for continuity between the metal frame and each wire in turn until you find the correct one which will go to the top, largest pin clearly marked "earth". It is quite unimportant which way round the other two wires go.


----------

